# Molting?



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Should i remove the molted shells? I would imagine they will eventualy rot right...? I have never had a 'shrimp' that molted so often and so obviously. but this cray is WILD! ( not like a wild cray.. you know...)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Either way, you can just leave it and they should eat the molt or it disolves or take it out.


----------



## mrtarkanian (Jan 27, 2012)

I would just leave it be. Over the years ive had a couple blue cray fish and when then would molt they would hide, then molt and use the old shell as food until their new shell was hard enough to come out from hiding. So if yours is hiding and the old shell is in with him I would just leave it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I always left my shrimp shells in the tank. Mine never ate them though, so I would remove them after a few days. I didn't know they would dissolve though - thanks Susan!


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Another vote for leaving them be. My guys don't eat their shells either but I do leave them in the tank. I've got into this weird kick of photographing the moultings. As if they're little ghosts in my tank. 

After a while I've found mine either dissolve as well or possibly break down into small enough pieces that a filter takes care of them. Never paid too much attention to where they go!


----------



## Dridas (Jan 30, 2012)

Assuming your Crays are like mine, they will eat the molt. I have four, two of them especially enjoy "Eating each other." Whenever they get stuck and lose a limb, the other is right behind to "pick up the pieces," per se'. The molted cray will usually not eat his own molt until he regains some of his shell. Keeping calcium rich foods and substrate helps this process immensely. I use aragonite substrate. Sure, it's cloudy at first, but they adore its qualities. Also, feed them plenty of veggies. If they eat enough they will eventually lose the urge to hunt and eat old shell and dead things from the bottom, "I'm stuck with four feeder goldfish since they stop hunting." Hope this helped!


----------

